

Cost Comparison: Rackspace Cloud Block Storage vs AWS Elastic Block Storage - akh
http://blog.planforcloud.com/2012/10/cost-comparison-rackspace-cloud-block.html

======
akh
Summary: Rackspace standard storage vs AWS EBS (for 1TB of storage with 100
IOPS)

Results: AWS = $126/month Rackspace = $150/month

Rackspace SSD vs AWS PIOPS (for 1TB of storage with 1000 IOPS)

Results: AWS = $225/month Rackspace = $700/month

From the blog: "Rackspace's Cloud Block Storage offerings are positioned to
rival AWS' EBS offering. They are priced slightly higher than AWS' offering,
however as stated by Rackspace's official blog [1], they claim higher
performance, SLAs and support."

[1] <http://www.rackspace.com/blog/cloud-block-storage/>

